# Jeckle or Hyde



## Caroline e (Dec 17, 2010)

Well have a 1 year 8 month bitch . She is everything and more than we expected in our family dog ..... But she is becoming a little strange on our usual stress free walk, any dog that is more dominant than her she is fantastic if not a little submissive sometimes but any dog that isn't dominant she runs at their necks trying to get at them. She growls but doesn't bite but it's v embarresing. I don't know how to stop her as she just seems locked in her efforts to harass the other dog. With spaniels and choc or black labs she is a real pain, strangelyq. She doesn't do this attar if my husband is with us( he actually says he cannot imagine her behaving like this) me and her do not have any issues other than this and she knows I am top dog.... Any ideas caroline


----------

